# Looking for a Kingdon boiler plan



## mistairjoe (Jan 26, 2021)

As the title says I am in search of a Kingdon boiler plan.


----------



## fcheslop (Jan 30, 2021)

Some info on this site although you you will have to join to see pics
Google translates reasonably well
Circle of Friends of Steam Ship Modeling


----------

